# GSD specialty in Oklahoma



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We had two shows today - one this morning and one this afternoon. The wind was about 30 miles an hour and it was in the 90's. Yes, I am sunburned!

Anyway, some beautiful dogs there today. Both my girls were entered. Sage in American Bred and Carly in Open. In both shows, both girls placed 3rd in classes of 6 or 7 bitches. Not great, but very happy we placed.

Sagey did a few bunnyhops, but finally managed to settle down by the second show. 

It was Carly's first time being shown in Open, and she was very competitive. She's growing up! She loved running around that huge outdoor ring. My poor handler was worn out, but not Carly! 

I can't remember who took Breed this morning, but this afternoon it was GrCh Wolf Creek Galaxy at Merivern (who is a full brother to Carly's dam).

Anyway, we have one more show tomorrow morning. I'm not really expecting any drastically different results, but we'll see... 

oh, here's a photo of Carly coming to a halt at the end of her go-round. I love that girl! :wub:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh good grief. i post a photo, and my website (where the photo is hosted) goes down...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

yea. my photo is back... internet crisis averted...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats on a nice show! Did you handle yourself or have a pro?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No, I don't handle her. I have visions of me falling over my feet, and face-planting in the ring with Carly standing on top of me, LOL.

Oh, and I believe it was a 4 point major in bitches today. Not that we got _anywhere_ close to winning that today!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So we get up this morning, and it's _still_ storming out. It stormed all night, and both girls have been camped out on my bed.

Thundering as I type this. Hmmm, outdoor dog shows in Oklahoma in May. Not such a good idea sometimes.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good Luck today, and way to go for yesterday!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, the only good thing that happened today was Carly showing outside during a thunderstorm. She hasn't been crazy about storms since the fireworks fiasco last fourth of July. But today it was storming, and she was a trooper out there in the ring.


----------

